# Audio Over IP



## 700hours (Jan 23, 2021)

700hours submitted a new resource:

Audio Over IP - PC loopback audio sharing over network in client+server combination



> View attachment 66338
> 
> *INTRO*
> AOIP was produced to solve my own problem of minimal desk space and, while having the requisite speakers to plug into a monitor, not having enough space for them. As you might imagine there was audio that needed to be shared in a local setting. Fortunately enough I have a small network switch, so I hooked the computers up through LAN and designed this small, lightweight...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## 700hours (Jan 25, 2021)

700hours updated Audio Over IP with a new update entry:

Basic GUI



> Hello,
> 
> This update introduces a simple alternative to .cmd files: a basic GUI. The console still runs to provide connection status. Using the .cmd files does not start the GUI.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## 700hours (Mar 29, 2021)

700hours updated Audio Over IP with a new update entry:

Auto Reconnect



> Dear Community,
> 
> This update comes with automatic reconnect attempts if either the server or client loses contact.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## 700hours (Apr 1, 2021)

700hours updated Audio Over IP with a new update entry:

1.1.2 patch



> This patch is a minor change but reduces CPU usage.
> //700hours



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

